# Steam needs to connect to internet



## camer0 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok so I have tried nearly EVERYTHING! As seen in the pic, it says (when clearly I am) I am NOT connected to the internet please confirm it try again... And I have done some research found te regedit-> HKEY_CURRENT_USER->Software->Valve->steam and then you are supposed to change offline to 0, but as I have just installed it, it doesn't have that. I have tried the temp file, uninstalling an reinstalling, moving everything out except a few files, then trying, I ran it in all the safe modes, I have tried to install it on another computer, I have tried to disable McAfee many times, but even when i do that it doesnt work. i have tried to do anything I could find that might work. How can I fix this PLEASE help.
Thanks,
Cameron


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you using the Windows firewall or a third party firewall?
Try unblocking the program> Troubleshooting Windows Firewall settings in Windows XP Service Pack 2 for advanced users


----------

